# Trying to access my 1&1 server via Putty Telnet



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

Hello,

I have read the documentation for how to go about doing this, but for some reason I can't figure out what user name and password I enter when Putty prompts me to. Where can I find this and how do I know which user/pw it is? Thanks!


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

If 1&1 server is domain hosting, you'll have to call them and get them to reset the password for you...


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

His account doesn't have SSH access, I think he posted it in another thread.


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

ahh, ok. didn't see the other thread


----------

